# Making own POV light



## jordanfstop (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm cheap as well as crafty so instead of spending $250 for a Whelen Dual Talon or such, I want to make my own light. I'll be okay with the wiring and whatnot, however, the flash patterns I'll have a problem with.

Anybody have experience with building an LED light?


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 11, 2008)

head over to elightbars. they should be able to show you the way.

but heres a thought for you: do you really know how to build your own boards? housing? do you have the speciality tools necessary to do this job? probably my biggest concern, do you want to risk you screwing up and your car catching fire? and finally, do you really think that, after buying the supplies, any tools you need, and of  course, your time expended on the project that the product you come up with will have cost you less than what a comparable factory product would?

btw, theres no need to spend that much on a single light. theres plenty of less expensive but quality brands of lighting available. while i have seen the light(no pun intended) and renounced my whackerish ways by removing all the lights and radios and what not from my vehicle, i was once where you are. i found less expensive ways to do it that didnt involve me spending hundreds of hours building my own boards or thousands of dollars.


----------



## scottmcleod (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope you're doing this for your own knowledge/business, and not to further (or create) a case of whackerism in yourself...

Either way, keep in mind, the LEDs used in light-bars are high output, and usually require heatsinks, and/or special transformers "drivers" for them. There's plenty of resources on the 'net for electronics on how to create flasher circuits, and the like. Lots of 555 timers, capacitors, and relays ;-)


----------



## medic8613 (Mar 14, 2008)

You should check all local, state, and federal regulations regarding emergency lights. While I doubt there are rules specificly regarding building your own light, many states do have regulations on what sort of lights (on roof, dashboard, strobe, LED, etc.) may be used and a DIY light may be difficult to build while conforming to regulations.

Good luck...How about some pictures when your done?

Also go to galls.com and look at the "mini phantom" LED lights. They go on the dashboard/window/deck and are good enough to be used as primary lights, and only $100.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Mar 14, 2008)

yea head on over to elightbars.org....great site and they can help you out a lot more than we can here lol


----------

